# High end kits.



## sbanen (May 20, 2010)

Anyone know of any solid gold or silver kits or parts. Would anyone be interested in buying these sorts of things?


----------



## turbowagon (May 20, 2010)

You can try here:

http://www.silverpenparts.com/


----------



## Russianwolf (May 21, 2010)

at today's prices, solid gold would be outrageously expensive, even at 10k.


----------



## Rfturner (May 21, 2010)

Those look awesome and I can definately see the possibility of doing completely custom pens from those.


----------

